
Show HN: BatName, Redis and Bloom Filter = fun domain search - gurgeous
https://batname.com
======
gurgeous
I built this with a friend. This is based on a script that I've used for
several years to find great domains for my projects. It mashes words together
to build huge numbers of potential domains, then quickly excludes registered
domains using a bloom filter.The bloom filter runs on Redis and the thing is
amazingly fast, even when checking tens of thousands of domains.

Plus it's just fun and (unlike many tools) rapidly produces tons of viable
domain names.

~~~
dchuk
> then quickly excludes registered domains using a bloom filter

Can you share more details on this part? Are you using Zone files to check
availability? DNS checks? Whois?

------
alixaxel
You're not generating all the combos:

[https://namegrep.com/#%28urban%7Cspoon%7Cfork%7Cdine%7Ceat%7...](https://namegrep.com/#%28urban%7Cspoon%7Cfork%7Cdine%7Ceat%7Cyum%7Ccity%7Cwhere%7Cchow%7Cspork%29%28urban%7Cspoon%7Cfork%7Cdine%7Ceat%7Cyum%7Ccity%7Cwhere%7Cchow%7Cspork%29)

------
itamarhaber
Did you use [http://rebloom.io](http://rebloom.io), or have you implemented
your own Bloom filter?

~~~
gurgeous
We use rebloom. Works great.

~~~
itamarhaber
Kewl :)

------
xcubic
Nicely done! Can I ask one question, how do you check if the domains are
available?

------
runnr_az
Fun! Nice job...

